# Прошу всех врачей на форуме обратить внимание на эту тему



## gudkov (21 Окт 2011)

Данные "снимки" уважаемый нами доктор Авиценна, выложил с утверждением, что это снимки с разницей в 2 года (после склерозирования дисков с протрузиями в ШОП). На деле, я сразу определил, что это один и тот же снимок (вплоть до обрезаных на пленке букв)отредактированый в графическом редакторе (замазаны пульпозные ядра навтором изображении, которое "через 2 года").После чего данный врач, удалил данные "снимки" видимо чегото опасаясь)) Я в своб очередь успел сохранить данное художество.
Жду ваших комментариев по поводу подлинности данных снимков с " разницей в 2 года".


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Окт 2011)

Даже самые крутые эксперты из самых крутых судебно-медицинских лабораторий не смогут подтвердить подлинность представленных снимков.
Не завидую Авицене. И в Израиле уважаемая kobi прессует его по полной, и в России обложили со всех сторон. Своего рода трагикомедия с элементами фарса. Не так ли?


----------



## kobi (21 Окт 2011)

Уважаемый Авиценна, давайте говорить открыто - если команда бывшего зав.отделением больницы Меир, многие годы активно продвигающего на израильский рынок технологию нуклеопластики, пытается "поудить" на форуме - то так и напишите,хотя бы  по отношению к руководству форума вы просто обязаны это сделать.ИМХО!
И пожелание - при подделке снимков пользоваться более продвинутыми технологиями.


gudkov написал(а):


> Данные "снимки" уважаемый нами доктор Авиценна, выложил с утверждением, что это снимки с разницей в 2 года (после склерозирования дисков с протрузиями в ШОП). На деле, я сразу определил, что это один и тот же снимок (вплоть до обрезаных на пленке букв)отредактированый в графическом редакторе (замазаны пульпозные ядра навтором изображении, которое "через 2 года").После чего данный врач, удалил данные "снимки" видимо чегото опасаясь)) Я в своб очередь успел сохранить данное художество.
> Жду ваших комментариев по поводу подлинности данных снимков с " разницей в 2 года".


БРАВО!


----------



## gudkov (21 Окт 2011)

Так по вашему зачем выкладывать два одинаковых изображения (одно отредактировано в графическом редакторе) и утверждать, что это разные снимки с разницей в 2 года?)))
Упс, пока набирал сообщение, уважаемая kobi оставила свое мнение, как я и предполагал, видимо это очень тонкая скрытая реклама, очередного нового (хорошо забытого старого) "чудо-метода"))) С присказками, в виде полного сохранения функциональности фиброзированного диска, что само по себе уже нонсенс))


----------



## Авицена (21 Окт 2011)

Господа, я никогда и ничего не подделываю, тем более - медицинскую документацию. В мои 59 лет мне нет необходимости зарабатывать ложную репутацию, а тем более - терять свою.

В данном случае девчонка-практикантка своею глупой услужливостью решила "подредактировать" один из МРТ-снимков - неизвестно зачем и без моего ведома. Я всего лишь попросил её подготовить для меня наиболее качественные и выигрышные снимки, но мне и в голову не могло прийти, что она попытается "готовить" их ТАКИМ образом  Тем более, что оригинальные результаты лечения не нуждались ни в какой косметологии - все эти пациенты прошли через моё отделение, и я мог лично гарантировать достоверность их анализов... Ну что же, это моя вина в том, что я переложил на чужие плечи то, что должен был сделать сам - мне и нести за это ответственность.

Естественно, что после такой постыдной истории я не буду больше утомлять Вас своим присутствием - ни под именем Авицены, ни под каким-либо ещё. Надеюсь, что отношение ко мне не будет перенесено на других израильских врачей - поверьте, что мне и без того очень стыдно (так -едва ли не впервые в жизни).



kobi написал(а):


> Уважаемый Авиценна, давайте говорить открыто - если команда бывшего зав.отделением больницы Меир, многие годы активно продвигающего на израильский рынок технологию нуклеопластики, пытается "поудить" на форуме - то так и напишите,хотя бы по отношению к руководству форума вы просто обязаны это сделать.ИМХО!



Коби, Вы не правы. Выход на этот форум был моей собственной инициативой, и никак не связан с коммерцией. Собственно говоря, при потоке пациентов около 250-300 человек в месяц, отделение профессора Гипштейна не нуждается в 2-3 пациентах из России, которые МОГЛИ БЫ (а могли и нет) приехать на лечение в Израиль - а судя по количеству посетителей на счетчике этого форума и такая цифра являлась бы излишне оптимистичной. Я просто хотел помочь людям своим опытом - ну что же, неудачно



gudkov написал(а):


> ..данный врач...



Гудков, я не "данный врач", я - ВРАЧ. То, что я попал в такую глупую историю, никак не принижает ни моего опыта, ни моих знаний. Судя по-всему, Вы ещё совсем молодой человек, поэтому уходя я дам Вам совет - хорошо что Вы смогли помочь себе сами, но не уходите в крайности, считая единственно верным лечением "народную медицину". Поверьте, что человек со скальпелем в руках допускает значительно меньше медицинских ошибок, чем человек с гантелями.

Ну что же, на этом, пожалуй, можно и попрощаться.


----------



## gudkov (21 Окт 2011)

Какая детективная история.... Этож с какой же целью коварная практикантка закрашивала пульпозные ядра, да еще и по своей инициативе....
Насчет моего молодого возраста вы весьма заблуждаетесь, мне 34 года (что кстати видно даже на моих снимках МСКТ) и в людях я разбираюсь весьма неплохо, быстро заметив ваши ненавязчивые "рекомендации" склерозирования в каждой второй теме.
Поэтому удачи вам, ну и внимательнее с выбором практиканток (что творят то) 

Да кстати, самовыздоровление и естественную репарацию дисков уж никак не назовешь "народной медициной"


----------



## backer (21 Окт 2011)

Ув. Авицена, очень хочу, что бы это сообщение было Вами прочтено. Выражаю Вам свою благодарность за участие в моей теме и думаю не только я. Моё мнение, что вы были очень полезны на этом форуме. Судя по Вашим многочисленным постам складывается впечатление, что Вы интеллигентный человек и очень грамотный специалист. Мне грустно читать дискредитирующие Вас посты, которые по моему мнению и «выеденного яйца не стоят». Может Вы пересмотрите свою позицию относительно ухода из форума потому, что Ваши консультации могут помочь ещё значительному количеству, нуждающихся в помощи, людей ИМХО!!


----------



## Дмитрий Игоревич (21 Окт 2011)

Гудков, а ВЫ опасный человек!!))))) (шутка) Вам спасибо!!!


----------

